# Suche Programm für HDR??



## sunnyboy150182 (4. März 2009)

*Suche Programm für HDR??*

Habschon viel hier gelesen das man HDR zusätzlich in einem Game einstellen kann,gibt es nen Prog dazu? Wenn ja wo


----------



## boss3D (5. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Programm für HDR??*

Wenn du schon so viel HIER gelesen hast, dass das möglich wäre, dann frag doch einfach die Leute in diesen Threads ...

MfG, boss3D


----------

